# Goodwin-Greene hut



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

The guidebook says the Goodwin Greene hut has an oven. Anyone know if it works good? A group of us are going there this weekend.


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

You can call 10th Mtn who is the reservation agent. 970 925 5775 and ask them. I've been to Goodwin Greene several times (one of my favorite huts) but have never used the oven. It's a propane rather than a wood burning if I remember correctly.


----------

